# Another keeper



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Had these up for sale but had no takers, but thats ok by me cuz im keepen em!!..:dribble:..:biggrin:


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Very cool looking sticks!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Tasty looking smokes there!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice looking smokes for sure Joe


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now use them for bomb ammo--go ahead -I dare ya


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those look excellent. Great decision! Smoke 'em up bro:biggrin:*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Definitely keepers man....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't even see those. I should check more often.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I should have bought those


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice one


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Beauties! Have you had a 32 lancero yet? I love the V lanceros and was wondering how these are?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Beauties! Have you had a 32 lancero yet? I love the V lanceros and was wondering how these are?


just finished one, so I can compare after a few weeks, pretty damn good, still has the nutty woody taste that I love but packs a hidden punch.. I ate dinner an hour ago smoked it 30 mins after, right now i have a ball in the middle of my stomach... deff dont wanna smoke it on a empty tank.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet, definitely keepers...

(i didnt even know they were up for sale :frown

lol


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome man those look great.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Good choice! I love the 32's! The lancero is an awesome size! Put them together im sure you have one hell of a smoke!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man I hate those 32s LOL, great looking smokes Joe!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Defenly a keeper! Great cigars!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those look really good:dribble:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

well either way you are a winner in my book
those look fantastic


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...hard to part ways...I can understand why.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't say I'd want to give them up either! Looks great!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

nice keeper.


----------

